# Men's Hair Loss > Non Surgical Hair Replacement >  Mens frontal piece advice

## Ben2016

Hey,

I have a strong receding hairline which has been an issue for years. I tried shaving it all off but that doesnt suit me at all.....unfortunately! So, I just placed my first order for a Mens frontal piece. Its a small swiss lace piece with size left to right about 5inch and back to front about 2.25inch. I have the following questions.  :Confused: 

I still have a patch of hair on the front top. Do I shave it short, shave it off completely or wax it? Im just wondering what happens to the piece once the hair starts growing again underneath.

Which bond is the best? Ive been doing alllot of research but there are so many different opinions regarding this matter. My scalp is slightly oily and i sweat alot. I do alot of sport. Some say ghost bond XL or phantom bond is the best, others swear by walker ultra bond glue. Those three seem to be the best the market has to offer. I also read that ghost is not very water resistant, where walker is. The most important factor for me, as with probs most others, is that it shouldnt start coming off after one gym session or a shower, it needs to have a strong hold, and obviously needs to be as undetectable as possible. 

I dont want to reorder every month. I was told the swiss lace can last up to 4months. How often should one remove and clean the piece? Everyday, once a week, longer? How does that affect the durability? Is swimming in the ocean a no go? If I go to the beach on holiday, will I be able to swim with the piece? What about constant sun exposure?  

Thats it for now  :Big Grin: 

Thanks

----------

